# Ultimate Flexibility:  A Complete Guide to



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Stretching for Martial Arts, by Sang H. Kim

I recently bought this book by Master Kim and see that it has received some favorable reviews on Amazon.

The book includes 200 flexibility exercises for core workout, warm up, cool down, light contact, full contact, grappling, mixed MA, boxing weapons, high kicks, and splits.

Master Kim explains what flexibility is, why greater flexibility can make you stronger and faster, and influences on flexibility such as age, temperature, and so on.

I haven't begun practicing the stretching tecniques as of yet but am excited about improving my flexibility and strength.

Is anyone familiar with this book or Master Kim's flexibility techniques?  Any input would be welcome.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 8, 2007)

Sang H. kim is well-respected in the martial arts community for his knowledge and expertise on many subjects.  Many of his training resources are available through www.turtlepress.com.

If you are interested in other materials on stretching and flexibility, may I recommend this guy?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you, Ninjamom, for the feedback.  Glad to know about Master Kim.

Thomas Kurz's website looks intriguing.  I will definitely check it out.


----------



## rabbit (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the book. Do you mind if I ask how old you are, male or female? Age and Gender have an impact on flexibility. In general term the younger you are the more flexible you tend to be. If you are female you are probably more flexible than a male of the same age. What benefits do you hope to get out of strething? Higher kicks?


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got this book:
http://www.elasticsteel.com/

I give it a thumbs up.


----------

